# Baby morning dove fighting pox



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Me and my husband found him at our job. He was ice cold, all most dead I thought he was a statue. I some how got him warm enough and he survived the night. We started sryine feeding and he kept on growing. Until we noticed a bump right between his eye and beak. He took him to vet. He told my husband after testing he had pox. It been going on starting his 3 week with pox. He been on antifugal for about 2 of them. The lesion has grown pretty much to top of his head now. Has serval on his chest. Took of couple days ago to his last check up the vet told us " just got to hope now". So now I been trying to find anything that can help his pox. Now he about around 18 days old he can some what fly to me. I'm really trying to give him, his best shot.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of him? What antifungal meds did the vet subscribed and for how much longer must you continue with the meds? Pox is not deadly, unless the bird get wet pox when the lesions starts growing in the mouth and the bird can't eat or drink. I think two weeks on meds is more than enough, cause this also weakens his immunity to fight the virus.

I would recommend plenty of vitamins, apple cider vinegar (5 ml to 1 l drinking water) and some direct sunlight outside in a cage to give him a boost to start fighting the virus. Those lesions will soon dry up and fall off.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

He been eating very well. The vet gave us Itraconazole oral 2 daily for 10 days. He been off the meds sense this Friday. He told us to buy gentian violet on his lesions to help dry then out. We been keeping his cage very warm and dry. He given fresh water and fresh seeds that been getting better at picking at.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Can't leave him out side cause in Fl mosquito are very bad in this season. They bite through my cloths. Will put him by a window work. He isn't drinking water on his own in been working at that with him. We do leave little water dish for him in his cage. So far I haven't seen him drink out of it yet. For the vitamins do I use the small bird vitamin you can get a pet store.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor baby. Rather try and get vitamins for doves or pigeons. Leaving him in front of a window won't give him the same benefits as being outside in the direct sun. It gets very warm in front of a window, so be careful that he does not overheat. You can try and get liquid calcium (with added vit D3) from a petshop to add to his drinking water or a tiny bit to his formula when you syringe feed.

Looks as if the growths are starting to dry up, at least they aren't yellow anymore.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

I differently tell my husband to try to find some. I'm very glad he still eating normally. If we can find some do I just put a drop or two with his formula sense he not eating seeds well enough yet. Should I do every feeding or how often should we give him the vitamins.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Marina B said:


> Can you post a photo of him? What antifungal meds did the vet subscribed and for how much longer must you continue with the meds? Pox is not deadly, unless the bird get wet pox when the lesions starts growing in the mouth and the bird can't eat or drink. I think two weeks on meds is more than enough, cause this also weakens his immunity to fight the virus.
> 
> I would recommend plenty of vitamins, apple cider vinegar (5 ml to 1 l drinking water) and some direct sunlight outside in a cage to give him a boost to start fighting the virus. Those lesions will soon dry up and fall off.


I agree with Marina. What is the antifungal supposed to do for him?
Pox is a virus that will run its course in a matter of weeks. Trying to dry the lesion faster is all you can do, but they will dry up and fall off on their own. Make sure to use good hand washing when handling him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Regarding the vitamins and calcium: you can follow the instructions on the pamphlet. For ex if they say 10 ml of calcium per litre water, you can mix that and use that water to mix with his formula for feeding. Try to get hold of apple cider vinegar, usually one will give 5 ml to 1 l of drinking water. Mix that and use that water to mix with his formula for the second feeding of the day. Apple cider vinegar helps to prevent a yeast infection, especially after the use of antibiotics.

Hope he makes a speedy recovery, let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

We found a multi vitamin for him we starting it tonight with last feeding then tomorrow we get apple cider vinegar for him. I checked his other lesion on his chest. They all look very dry and turning black like his face. But they much smaller then the one on his head. In just glad for now he eating and being a happy baby even when he cover in bumps. I very hoping he starts to improve slowly. We also started to make sure he gets some safe sunbathing.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm so glad you found him and are giving such good care to him, bless you and hubby for being so kind and I hope your sweet little friend recovers from this awful condition very soon. People like you give me hope for mankind as I see so much cruelty around the world directed at animals - we need more like you that's for sure. Thank you. x


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for caring for him. You were his only chance. He would not have survived without you. I hope he gets through this soon.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

With the multi vitamin we found. I'm not entirely sure how much to give him. Sense it not just for one type of bird. It goes by sizes of the bird. It says it makes 3 serving so. What I did was compare his current size to the directions then lesion it cause I can't fix 3 serving of his formula at ounce then reheat it. Cause if we reheat it he loses important minerals in his formula.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What did you get for vitamins?
And what are you giving for formula?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is the vitamin in powder form? If so, then just add a pinch to his formula every time you mix it. Half an hour outside in the sun every day will be more than enough (in a cage for protection). As long as he seems eager to eat, he will be fine.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes the his vitamin a powder form. It's say 1 scope for small birds. For 3 serving. It come with it own scoper. It's a daily multi vitamin on its package. We been feeding Kaytee exact hand feeding formally for babies. He very eager to eat , he even ate a couple a seeds befor his meal. This morning. He just finished his sunbathing. I wouldn't mind leaving him in his cage. They so many stay cats in my neighborhood that we just sit with him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would go easy with the vitamins, as Kaytee is a complete formula and I have read that vitamins shouldn't be added. So if you are going to add them, maybe just one feeding of the day. While vitamins are important, too many vitamins can harm birds rather than help them.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Will once a day in a small amount be fine with his formula sense it complete like you siad. Should I just wait till he becomes more able to fill up his crop with seeds. We saw him eating his seeds this afternoon. I still feed him his formula cause he still not very good with them. But he diffently improving his seeding skill lol.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Now will be the time to teach him how to drink water and then you can just add the vitamins to his water. You can gently dip the tip of his beak into a small bowl of water (but not over the nostrils) to get him to start drinking. Put your fingers in the water and "play" with it, that will also get him curious.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

His beginning to eat seeds is wonderful. He will catch on, but yes, continue to feed him until he is eating well.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

He is doing much better. Some of his smaller lesions are beginning to peel off. Just recently he eating his seeds much better as well. Now we see him eating out of his dish happily. Me and my husband are trying to get him drink his water. We been playing with it to spike his curiousity but ounce he realizes it he just go back to his seeds. I'm not to sure how to get him to drink. We even tried putting a couple of seeds to trick him to go for then. He drank a little bit then. He about half seeds and formula we make slight more watery sense he been eating seeds much more. But he not drinking own his own. Do you guys have any tricks to get him to drink?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Has he had a bath yet because they always test the water before bathing and taste it. I tried to entice all of my six hand reared babies but they wouldn't drink to order, lol but one by one I saw them drinking on their own. They do it in the wild and even hand reared know how to bath and drink so I think it's instinctual and they'll drink once they start eating seed when they're thirsty. It's so quick at first that you may have even missed him having a few sips but try getting a shallow bathing tray out for him and see if he will get in - I used to flush my knuckles around in the water and let it fall from my fingers, the young birds start by dry bathing outside the tray so if he's hand tame let him stand on your hand and put your hand in the water just enough to touch a toe or two. He may have a sip at the same time.
Btw if he's still having formula he probably doesn't need to drink much yet as its mixed with water and has enough moisture. Once you stop formula feeding that's when he's likely to drink more on his own.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for the advise I give it shot. He is only about half formula. He is difently eating seeds much better. Sense he is still being fed we shouldn't worry to much then.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looking forward to a photo of him with all those growths gone. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you dipped his beak into it as Marina has suggested? Do that a few times and he will learn. Just don't go over his nostrils. In the wild, they learn by watching their parents and the flock.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

He doing well still his largest lesion on his head his drying up daily. The bad thing is me and my husband saw he has some wet pox now in his beak. They close to entrance of his beak. He is still eating nicely. We been given him, A drop of apple cider vinegar daily. Every other day we give him a slit multi vitamin we found. To make sure we not giving him to much sense we still feeding him. He still trying to eat his seeds as well. We both Hoping he recovers soon.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Lets hope the pox stays at the entrance of the beak and that he will be able to continue eating. If it develops in the back of the beak, he might start having problems breathing. Lets hope it does not come down to this. Nothing much more you can do except waiting for him to recover.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Should we continue the apple cider vinegar. We can put the multi vitamin in his water cause we seen him drink now. I just hate not being able to do more for him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, you can put the vitamins in his drinking water. The apple cider vinegar won't harm him either. A healthy pigeon/dove will get acv in the drinking water 2 or 3 times a week, but maybe you should continue with your's every day until he's better.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Bless him - you are doing wonderfully by him. Fingers crossed those horrid things will be gone soon and the poor little love is back to normal. It must be awful not being able to do more for him but he's very lucky to have you caring for him - will be a big weight off your mind once he's better too.


----------



## Ken2882 (May 30, 2012)

I understand your feel which is same as mine seeing everyday .
I never thought of pox would bring the bird to this much damage.
Hope your little wet pox can stop growing.
God bless you all.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for the support I am very glad he still acting like a happy baby, I seen him drink his vita water today. As well as muching on his seeds. We take one day at a time with him. As long as he still fighting I be there for him all the way.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

With his wet pox do they dry the same way as his dry poxs. As of today they don't seem to brother him much for now. One of them seem to be brown or turning dark like his dry pox did. If they do dry like then when they fall off will he swallow then or try to spit then out.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Maybe you can check every day, and if the growth seems to become loose then you can use a earbud to remove it. That's what I did with a dove that had a pox growth on his vent.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

He grown a lot. Even with the Pox in his system.


----------



## Ken2882 (May 30, 2012)

after how many days you notice his wet pox in mouth are turning darker?


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

For our little one it around 2 days ago. They not loose yet. They don't seem to grown much bigger. He pretty much on seeds only now today he went straight to his new seeds. What might help your little one out is making sure he/she is warm. We make sure our little one clean and very cozy. We now have a little heating light above his cage sense. The Ac makes it to cold for him. It helped a lot once I read that when fighting Pox it's important to keep then warm and very clean. To prevent them from getting other infections while they have Pox.


----------



## Ken2882 (May 30, 2012)

Thank you for your info Wingsoul.
Our room temp is abt 29-32 degree in the day and at night if AC is running outside the temp about 26-28 in the room with door slightly open for some air circulation.
I will keep it warm.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Last night his biggest lesson finally came off. Then this morning the last one on his face fell off as well. He looks so much happier now. The only ones he has left is the growths in his eye lead. It look like it took part of his beak with them through. He has much more engry as well. We so happy for him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice that some have come off. Can't really tell the damage to the beak from those pics.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm so happy for you. He looks like a totally different bird. So again, a vet was proven wrong when he told you "it's only a matter of days now". Thanks for the patience and taking such good care of him. I hope you're planning on keeping him, he had quite a rough start in life. What about the pox in the mouth?


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

They pretty much gone. He decided it was time to leave the nest. We took for sunbathing he gave a look to me, then to to trees then looked back to me once more. Then he took off straight into the sky. I'm a crying miss. I'm diffently miss him but he a very strong Dove that deserves to be free. He our little champ Aurara we called him.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

After me and my husband cried our hearts out. He comes home after 3 hours. Sense he returned we have talked about keeping him before he flew off. Thought he deserved being free when he came back. We do want to keep him as well. He become very attached to us and Vic's versa.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Here some better pics we getting a bigger cage this evening.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't let him outside. He is in no way ready to be on his own. He doesn't even know how to find food or water out there, and isn't healthy enough yet. He won't last out there. If you must take him outside for sun, then do it in a cage where he cannot get away. With the way the pox has changed the beak, I'm not sure how well he will be able to eat on his own. Is he picking up seed?
Can he pick it up off the floor, if not in a dish? If he were free, that is how he would be picking up a lot of seed. Under feeders on the ground. Not in a dish.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Build him a nice little aviary with a small shed to roost in and he'll be happy as Larry - so will you knowing he will always be safe from predators. Pave the floor under the shed and the flight area so as rats can't dig under and get to him and use wire that's too small for them to ge in also. Job done! 

He's looking fab, well done to both of you.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

We going to keep him. We just got a much larger cage so when he even bigger he still have plenty of room. He surprised me he normally just perch on my shoulder to sunbathe. He seems to eat pretty well with his beak like how it is. Drink fine as well it most likely be better for him to stay with us cause the pox did change his beak. Do I need to give him greens as well as Dove seeds. I did some reading that he need fresh greens. Which greens do I dice up for him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kale lettuce or Romaine chopped up to bite size is good. Mine also like mung bean sprouts chopped.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They also like chopped up spinach and they go crazy for raw unsalted peanuts also chopped in fine pieces. This you can give as a treat once a week.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

So he needs greens daily correct when we give him, fresh seeds. We diffently get some for him. Thanks for all the info and answer my questions. I keep you guys updated.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Is their a way to get Him to like toys. He scared of the bell. We tired toys with no bells and played with them in front of him.He doesn't seem to like toys at all.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can put a mirror in his cage, they like watching their own reflection. Put a perch in front of the mirror for him to sit on, and he will spend a lot of time there.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

And from now on for the rest of his life, you can add the apple cider vinegar to his drinking water 2 or 3 times a week. Also probiotics and vitamins on a regular basis and you will have a healthy bird forever.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Auraro is doing very well. He love to play on PS4 control with us. He is a very big cuddle bug. Is it possible for Pox to hinder his growth. I now is still very young he just doesn't seem to grown any more. He become very good at eating his seeds and like his romance lettuce. He much more active as well flying around the room exploring the floor when he has free roam time.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Amazing what progress he made since that first photo! As long as he's eating well, getting vitamins etc, you know that you are doing the best for him. Maybe pox does intevere with their growth, he's one lucky bird to have survived and that you were there to help him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes the pox would have held up his growth. His little body was putting it's resources toward getting him through the pox, rather than his growth. He will catch up some now, but may always be a little more on the small side. You have done a great job and can feel good about that.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

I defiantly do me and my husband love him to death. He become our baby to us. His personality is so adorable all ways looking for us very picky with his seeds we have noticed. He seems to behave more around me than my husband. only thing I miss before his Pox took over most of one side of his beak. Is his chirping when he was very small. Sense he doesn't have a whole beak he does try to chirp when he cuddles with me exspecialy when I talk to him. I come to accept his very different chirp or cooing.
Thank for all advice and support you guys have given me. Through his illness. It helped a lot for me and to Aurora as well.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww he's looking fab and I can just imagine how much you love him. He's so lucky to have you and your hubby because I doubt he'd have survived without you. Enjoy your little friend and please update through his milestones - wait til you see him trying to take off in flight, so adorable and funny.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

I thought you guys would like a update on our Aurora. As you probably heard about Irama that hit Florida just recently. He did wondafuly for being still so young through the stress of evacuating his home to move some where safer with me and my husband. He was diffently and some what scared when he heard the gust hitting the shutters. As we had to use flash lights for a couple days for him too see his seeds. He was very talkative during the time constantly cooing to us for comfort. He was diffently a brave dove of ours. He even grown a little bit more and gaining his weight back from fighting his poxs.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh he's a real little trooper and he's holding out so well - you're doing a wonderful job with this little guy and should be so proud of yourselves. 
I'm glad you all came through that awful hurricane, that must have been so scary and upsetting for you all. I hope you didn't suffer much damage because it was frightful what we saw on the news. 
I bet he'll soon be at the jumping and flapping stage, that is so adorable to see them running and jumping trying to gain a few inches of flight. He's beautiful and a lucky lil guy undoubtably. 
Thanks so much for the update, it's really warmed my heart.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

We some of the lucky ones our home was not too damaged just some water damaged. Now have a slight leaking roof. That for now we using a tarp to prevent more from coming in as we wait for it to be fixed. As Auraro gotten better at Flying he now can turn without crashing. Landing much smoother as well. He loves to lay on me or my husband and take a nap it so cute.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Awww, thanks for the update. He is a cutie. I'm glad you all got through the storm safely, but sorry about the damage to your place. Hope all is fixed soon and you don't have to go through that again. Thanks for the update and picture.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

It been awhile sense I updated you guys. Aurora is doing very while. Except for we noticed he has a small pink bumb on his eye led this evening. We not to sure if it a mosquito possible cause they sneak in the house. I am hoping it not another stand of poxs. Here’s pics of the bumb. We keeping an eye out for it just in case we need to take him to his vet.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's strange. They usually don't get pox again once they have overcomed the virus. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What does the other eye look like?
If you look way down his throat with a flashlight, do you see anything down there cheesy looking?


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

His other eye is normal. We took him in today to be safe. He said nothing to be concerned with everything look good he all so gave us Neo/Polv/bac with Hc for his eyes. For 5 days but he told us he doesn’t need it only if we notice anything change. So that good news.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I would think he would need it. Or some antibiotic eye drop or ointment.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah it a antibiotic creme. I would think so too. He told us I give you some medicine just in case. So I asked does he need it. Then he told me techinacilly no but just in case he does need we have it. Me and my husband where like get it to be safe. But at the same time we lift uncertain of staring it. We want to start it but at same time we unsure. Would given him the medicine weaken his immune system if nothing is wrong? Or is it safer to give it to him just in case?


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

*Aurora updates and questions*

Auraro is doing very good it seemed the bumb on his eye was just a scar. This morning when I woke up he seemed particularly cautious with his beak. Me and my husband took closer look. His beak is now curved more. I noticed no damage to the top. How should I go about trimming his beak. I am planing taking back to his vet but I have to wait to Thursday. Is they a safe way to fix it myself. He can still eat on his own but I hoping I can get fixed for him sooner then Thursday’s


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, he will need his beak trimmed, but better if the vet can show you how to do it properly. When the beak grows like that, it usually will need trimming every now and then as a usual thing, as they usually do grow back again. You need to be careful though as you don't want to cut it too short, because then it won't grow back right. Let the vet show you.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Ok it sucks Aurora can’t get seen till Thursday but he the first one to get seen. Is there anything I could try giving him to peck at or play with to help trim it naturally afterwards. He doesn’t like any toys that we tried giving him.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, I have an overgrown beak pigeon, Pulcino, so, if you still need any advice after the appointment of next Thursday with the vet, I will be glad to help you.

In the meanwhile you could look for a pick stone/picking block for pigeons (like the one in the photo). Some of my birds (even my dove) love pecking at it (others just eat the crumbled ones that I leave always available in a bowl). Here is a link:

http://www.gardenfeathers.co.uk/pigeon-grit-pickstones.html

Just leave it available, if Aurora pecks at it, it could help trim the beak in a natural way (then, it's a good and healthy product, you can find different kinds of block).


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Is there a way for me to find one that can ship to US. The site I checked it out but they don’t ship to my country.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Try these ones:


https://www.acepigeons.com/

https://globalpigeonsupplies.com/collections/grits-and-minerals

https://www.jedds.com/


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Ok Jedds can ship to me which block should I get him through. Does it need to be a certain type. They a natural one and a Columbian one couple other but not one you should me.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Aurora had his beak trimmed today. We didn’t get to watch. He bleed some so he been recovering from the stressful trip. After taking a long nap by us he finally tried eating his seeds. He still pretty worn out from the ordeal but he slowly peeking up to his usual self. We all ways leave his cage open so he can come out when he feels like it. He will fly into his cage as well.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Probably the vet trims it too short and so started a bleeding (even my vet made the same mistake when I brought him Pulcino). Anyway, monitor his beak, I have to trim and to file it every 15/20 days because it grows fast. If you need any advice, you can ask.

I gave a look at the description of the blocks sold by Jedds.
I have never tried them (I buy other brands in France) but, about my own experience, I can tell you that the ones containing clay are more crumbly (like the ones containing anise but I didn't see them on the website). I noticed that my birds prefer to peck at the blocks which are more crumbly (some of my birds don't peck at them, they just eat the crumbled ones in the bowl...lazy birds 😁 ) . I have a block containing grit (the small stones which go into the gizzard helping to grind up the seed) and it is really hard. 

Of course, I can just tell you what I noticed about my birds. 

The components look good: minerals, trace elements, oyster shells (source of calcium), etc. Clay helps to regulate the digestive system and it is good in case of poop a little bit watery.

About the brands, I know Versele-Laga because I use to buy some products of this brand (probiotics, dove mix, etc).

Anyway, leave the block always available and see if Aurora pecks at it (give her some time, birds eat it just when they feel they need it). In the negative case, you can cut/crumble it and leave it available in a bowl.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

*Baby dove with water stools*

around 3 days ago my neighbor found baby Dove and drop it off to me. We not quite sure what species of Dove he is. I been feeding Kaytee baby bird formula like I did with Aurora. He eats around 2 sometimes 3 syringes. But he stools are very watery but they have no smell. The little guys all so had mite or lice so gave a warm bath with little dawn soap. Then got him a mite lice spray. Which seemed to have killed them all. He been trying to eat seeds here and there. I am not quite sure what to do to about his stool being so watery. Here is some pics of the baby and his droppings.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Maybe the formula is too runny? Try to encourage him to eat seeds, he is at the right age for that. You can start adding some small seeds to his formula. And to start drinking water. Always easier to monitor the droppings when they are eating seeds. 

Did you treat the first dove for canker? Just want to know if you are familiar with that disease.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

*My first Dove Aurora*

He didn’t get Cankers, but Pox he did have for around 2 months pretty much his entire chickhood. The new baby, I been encouraging him to eat seeds at every feeding sometime he eat quite few. But I try adding the smaller seeds to his formula. Should I check the baby for Cankers I’m not to formal with that one. All I now about that one is you check they throat for yellow colored growths.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can check with a flashlight way back in his throat. But the yellow growths are not always present when they have canker. Other symptoms will be: loss of appetite, drinking plenty of water, losing feathers on breastarea, making rotating movements with crop, yellowish urates in droppings. Keep an eye on him and in the meantime do some research on where you can get Meditrich from Medpet, if you need to order some. Thats the best product to cure canker.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Well he still be playful and try flying everywhere. It seemed ounce I think Ed his formula. His dropping now have more form to them and not watery as before but not completely normal. He began to chip more as well. He is drinking on his own. But not a lot. What should be sign where he needs to see vet as soon as possible if he has Cankers. I been keep him in isolation sense I didn’t now if he might be sick or not and with mites I didn’t want Aurora to get them.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, yes, a new bird must always be isolated/quarantined from others birds. 

Being playful and active is a good sign, being passive is a sign that something is wrong.

Here you can read something about canker (click on "illnesses and injuries" then "canker"):

https://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


As the baby formula contains water, he doesn't need to drink a lot of water on his own.
The droppings could be influenced by the formula (which contains water). 

Years ago I rescued a baby dove, she learned to eat on her own in this way. I prepared small balls (having the size of small peas) with baby bird formula and water (just add some water to the formula, the balls must be not too hard or too soft). I offered them to my dove from my hands and I also put them in a coffee saucer. She easily ate them by herself and then she learned, step by step, to eat seed (she started to eat at first red dari seeds). You could try the same method. Also leave always available a bowl containing a large variety of seeds (pigeon/dove mixtures, dry legumes like small lentils, mung beans, etc. I also give to my birds a mixture for canaries containing dehydrated fruits). You can encourage him pecking at seeds tapping your finger between the seeds.

Anyway, how is Aurora doing? Do you still have to trim the beak?

Ps: the baby dove is so lovely 😍! About his species, he could be one of the Streptopelia species (the ones which have a half collar).


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you don't mind spending money and you know a good avian vet, take him there. He will test for canker and let him test for yeast as well. Foamy droppings can sometimes be an indication of yeast.

Like Columbina said, if he is eating well and acting normal then you know he is ok for now. If he ever loses his appetite, and sitting fluffed up, then you will know something is wrong.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

That’s not a problem we where planing to take him to Aurora’S vet this coming Thursday. They closed on sundays so I have to try Monday to see what the earliest appointment I can get for the Baby. Should I be giving a drop apple cider vinegar in a feeding a day. I have seen him starting to eat seeds from the dish in his cage by himself. I just have to keep a watch and see Monday if the Avain vet is in. Thankful the vet we see with Aurora doesn’t charge a lot for examines maybe meds might be a bit but that’s fine with me.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Aurora is doing really well. He finally got bathing on his own by himself. We do have trim his beak ounce a month sometimes it take longer to grow too be to long. A little bit ago he been trying to court doves outside sense they a lot mourning doves in the area. I think he ended up mating to my husband foot. We been thinking of how to find a possible mate for him. He does alot courting around me and my husband but I feel bad for him. He obviously wants to mate. When the new baby we have chirps from hearing him coo. Sometimes they will coo back and forth for a little bit. I hope if baby does well. That maybe these too at least get along well so Aurora won’t be so lonely when we leave the house.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, he will benefit from apple cider vinegar. Hopefully there's nothing wrong, plse keep us updated.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Let us know what your vet says.

It's a good sign that he has started to eat seeds on his own from the dish.

I'm really glad to hear that Aurora is doing really well. If the baby is ok, after his quarantine period (he also needs to grow up!), you could try to introduce him, little by little, to Aurora and see what happens. Doves are really territorial. Is Aurora a guy? If so, I hope the baby is a girl!


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Vet visit was this morning. Everything was ok. Negative for internal persiates. We have to wait for cultivation’s test Tuesday or wends day. So we got everything tested pretty much it did cost a nice amount. He all so told we been doing mite treat meant well. So Zula will be mite free for sure at the end of next week. Aurora is a male we thought for the longest he was a girl. So been hoping Zula will be a girl. Zula is doing much better through she been beginning to hover and eating seeds better.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear this. Hopefully she is a female, then you will have 2 very happy doves! Are you going to build them an outside aviary?


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

We been thinking of doing that for a while. But not entirely sure how to go about it. I’m in the process of modifying a cage for Zula. If we start building one how big should it be for 2 doves.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I always believe the bigger the better. Nothing smaller than 2x2 square metres and height about 1.8 metres. I know people keep them in much smaller cages, but if you can, as big as possible.

You can google: aviaries for doves images, and might find some ideas.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Wingsoul said:


> Vet visit was this morning. Everything was ok. Negative for internal persiates. We have to wait for cultivation’s test Tuesday or wends day. So we got everything tested pretty much it did cost a nice amount. He all so told we been doing mite treat meant well. So Zula will be mite free for sure at the end of next week. Aurora is a male we thought for the longest he was a girl. So been hoping Zula will be a girl. Zula is doing much better through she been beginning to hover and eating seeds better.


Thanks for the update, I'm really glad to know that everything is ok! Let us know something about the results of cultivation tests.

We have too some birds with a "wrong name" lol, my brother has a female pigeon called Nerone (Neron) like the Roman Emperor...Anyway, I really hope Zula is a girl, I'm keeping my fingers crossed 😊.

Thanks for the photo, Zula is really lovely!


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

I been getting mixed signs with Zula. So I been struggling to decide if she needs formula or not. With Aurora he stop wanted formula own his own and it was straight obvious to us. Zula is not like that so far. She been eating seeds much better now and can pretty much fly as well. But she giving me the want a feeding to me. When I do give a feeding she devious it in seconds. But will straight to her seeds dish afterwards. She is still growing new feather around her beak. But her later feedings right before she go to sleep, she doesn’t want it. Will she do similar as Aurora or do I need to space out her Feedings.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

A few years ago I adopted two baby pigeons from my vet, Aurora and Hastings. Hastings learned to eat on his own earlier than Aurora.
Even if he was able to eat seeds on his own, each time he saw me feeding baby bird formula to his sister he started to cry. So sometimes I gave him some formula...then I gradually stopped. 
I think he asked for it mostly because he saw me like his mom than because he really wanted it...lol in any case he continued to look for food between my fingers for a period, sometimes he still looks for it 😄. 

Maybe it's the same thing for Zula. Day by day I would gradually reduce the formula feeding and monitor her dropping. When you will finally stop it, just continue to monitor her dropping. 
In both cases, If the poop will be ok it means that she is eating enough food on her own.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Well we got the results today. Apparently she has 3 infections. Thank goodness all three can be treated with the same antibiotic which they only charged 25$ for. So I’m really glad that I listened to my gut and you guys advice to get her tested throughly. Other wise we would have not found out what wrong. She on baytril 1 ml for a week. E. Coli , enterobacter ,group D enterococcus. Not to sure cause it not DNA test but on results. Sex says female. I did say we not sure in gender.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for the update.

You took the best decision in taking her to the vet so you can give her the proper treatment. When she will finish the antibiotic treatment, you could give her probiotics. 

Is she still eating the baby bird formula? 

Keep us updated.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Zula is off formula was unsure if she needed early this week. But 2 days ago she refused formula and flew to her seeds instead. I been checking her dropping and her sense then. She has very healthy dropping some here and there are wet but none of extent of When we got her. Her treatment starts this morning. I keep u guys updated.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update about the feeding.

Let us know how she is doing after the treatment.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

Zula is full grown now and his cuddle and attention hog with me. We been thinking Zula is boy cause he/she constantly tries show Aurora who is boss dove. We been trying different ways to get Zula to see Aurora is not threat for food , cuddles. Zula constantly coos,standing as tall as possible when he/she approaches Aurora. We have separate cages for them sense Zula refuses to share any food with Aurora. I been thinking they just won’t get along at all. Is there any way for them to get along?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update.

How things are going? How does Aurora react to Zula?

Doves are really territorial and have a rank/hierarchy. They are also really protective of their human family members (for example, when my dove sees a pigeon on my head or shoulder she immediately chases him away). 

Here you can read some informations about doves language (bow and coo, etc), they could maybe help you to interpret Zula's behavior.

http://pet-doves.com/petdoves/language.htm


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

*Zulo has become aggressive.*

It been a while sense I need advice. hoping some one can give some tips for Zulo. This Monday Zulo behavior has made a 360 on us. He first began coo extremely loud and bowing endlessly at Aurora. Aurora doesn’t respond or acknowledged him at all. Then has begun chase Aurora around and attacking him with wings. So we had to switch them in and out in turns. Then when ever he sees me or my hubby. He lands on us and makes a heckle coo. Yesterday I got him to relax on me for a while he fluff up made clicking sound. So gave him some loven , petted him for a while. Then I think he tried mating on my chest. As I was petting him he began to rub his rear area on me. Spread his wings and rubbed his rear end over my hoodie. Sense yesterday his behavior towards Aurora has worsened. When Aurora gets by me, Zulo gets extremely aggressive. Even in his cage we tel that he hates when Aurora is by me. Then what puzzles me the most is now Zulo reacts more when I call his name. I call him he actually come to me now. Just in case Zula is Zulo now lol.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds as if Zula is a male and imprinted on you, considering you as his mate. Unfortunately, that happens when raised from a young age. I know it will be difficult, but try to spend less time with them and no petting. You will need to show him you are not interested in him as a mate. 

The first 2 pigeons I've raised (both male) was also imprinted and tried mating with my hands. This went on for a couple of years. Only when I started getting more pigeons, they each took themselves a female. Now I am the intruder and getting attacked when I go too close to their nestboxes.

So try the above advice and let us know how it goes. Are you keeping them indoors or outside in an aviary? I think outside will be better for them to observe normal dove behaviour.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

*Aurora has passed on.*

Unfortunately Aurora has passed away this Friday very late night. It had turned out she was a girl all a long. We took her to the vet last Friday for balding and slightly inflamed skin. She had normal behavior and dropping and appetite. Her normal vet looked her over saying she was very healthy. And gave us Tresaderm which had helped her balding on her head. Zulo has been re-homed for serveral months sense his aggressive behavior didn’t improve. During the last week Aurora was acting normal. Until around mid week. She began being extremely clingy. I felt slightly concerned but medicine can change her behavior. Then late Thursday night she began looking like she couldnt pass stool easily. We had tried soaking her in warm water which helped her go some. But something felt off to me. It didn’t add up too me. She begone not eating a lot Thursday afternoon. Aurora when she had pox’s still had her appetite. Later that night she began straining more trying to go to the point of bleeding. Unfortunately all the Er vet around don’t take birds so we lost. Then she was able to go some. With out straining but still no hunger. So I had watched her very closely till our vet was opened. Called to see if we could get her seen. But he was out of town till next Tuesday. So I began calling vet clinic for a avian vet that was in. Found one and rushed her in to get seen. It would turn out to be our last moments with our baby. They made us sign paper work about cost. Even before finding what wrong. So they took exrays to find what’s wrong. There was 2 eggs in tiny Aurora and the first one was to large to pass and had hardened as well. At that point me and my hubby where shocked that her first vet couldn’t feel that cause this vet had a feeling something else was wrong that why the X-ray was done. Then came again more paper work about 689$-800$ before they wanted to try treating her. But atm I didn’t care I new instantly that she in a very dangerous condition. He told us he try to help her as much as he can. But it was extremely complicated and surgery wasn’t an option cause the second egg was pushing stress to her vital organs he told surgery absolutely last resort. So he tried helping her pass the egg. Even sucking out the egg material and the egg and final collapsed. Then we where told now we have to see how she does. And sent home, around 3pm she had woken up and was aware. She had a piece of the egg. But then she declined around midnight and couldn’t take the stress for the rest to pass. We weren’t called when she started to go down hill. We where upset that we didn’t get to have the last moments with her. Aurora had said her goodbyes to us through our dreams that Friday night we both dreamed of her. At least she was very happy dove until the very end.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's such sad news, I'm so sorry you lost her. You've done so much for her, I know how much you cared for her. God bless you for that. XX


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm so very sorry you lost her it is so obvious how much you loved and cared about her x


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm really really sorry to hear that Aurora passed away. I understand your grief.

You gave her all your love, she was a happy dove. I'm sure she will always watch over you.

A big hug.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost her. Usually if a hen is egg bound, it can be that she needed more calcium/vit D3. That will often cause egg binding where she can't pass the egg. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

*New member to our family*

Me and hubby finally felt right timing to give another dove a home. At first we thought of adopting from a rescue. Filled out 2 applications and were told can’t process it cause of Cov19. Began searching places locally that would have doves. We fell in love with this little diamond dove when we saw it at PetSmart. It seemed interested in us through the display. We brought it washed Aurora old cage and got new perches for the new little one and some finch feed. Last Night it was very scared and Timid. This morning it get very scared of us. Hasn’t done much exploring the cage. It did coo a little this morning and started to look around but seems to Be on guard. We don’t now gender. With Diamonds doves how long do u think it take to see this little one eating and exploring the cage. Is it normal for them to be extremely timid about a new home. I am thinking of getting a vet visit for gender dna testing. But want the little one plenty of time to adopt here.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks like a male, but will be best to have a test done. I guess he feels vulnerable all on his own, probably used to a lot of doves around him before he ended up at the petshop. It will take time for him to adopt, put down a mirror for him and see how he reacts to that. I would suggest getting him a female.


----------



## Wingsoul (Jul 2, 2017)

*It seems slowly adopting.*

The new little one is making a lot of progress so far. I’m curious why do you think it a boy? Are these little easer to tell then morning doves. It has begone to sing for me slightly. Finally saw little one eating and moving around the cage more as well. I was thinking of getting a companion for it after we now it adjusted to us and new home and of dna testing. To make sure it’s gender. Still thinking a name for him/her. We found yesterday that poor baby scared of the dark, and the cage cover. We getting a night light today so he/she won’t be to scared. If we do get another one for company for he/her. Is the cage big enough or we need bigger. But it still very scared but a little less then before. What type of veggies and fruit can it have as treat or daily change for health. I also got some egg food how often should he/she get egg food?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The red ring around the eye is more obvious in the males, in the female it is slightly thinner. But I can be wrong. The cage is big enough for 2 of them. Regarding the veggies: you can give chopped up spinach, or put down a hole leaf for him. Good source of Vit A. Some vitamins in the drinking water will also do him good.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This site has a lot of info regarding caring for diamond doves: www.diamonddove.info


----------

